# Severalls Hospital -Architect's Original Water Tower Drawing



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

*Severalls Hospital -Architect's Original Water Tower Drawing*

Drawn by F. Whitmore or W.H. Town.

Registered on the 23rd. of May, 1907.

Stumbled across this lovely drawing whilst collating information to add to my website.....







Interesting to note the differences between the Architect's intended design and what was actually built:-

---Chimney is on west side (was built on East side)
---Single door onto Balcony is different design

Also interesting to see the Chimney at it's original height.


----------



## Mr Sam (Mar 4, 2009)

i was going to say i dont even rember a chimney 

nice find LB


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> i was going to say i dont even rember a chimney
> 
> nice find LB



Cheers Mr. Sam 

Yup -it's always had a chimney, and although the height was reduced during WW2 (to give planes landing / taking-off at the near-by Boxted Airfield), it's still there. When you go out onto the Balcony on the east side, through the narrow door with no sidelights, it's on your left. The chimney was there to take the smoke / fumes from the Boilers in the Central Boilerhouse adjacent.


----------



## urbtography (Mar 4, 2009)

Where do you find this sort of stuff? Id give my right arm to see that drawing and others that may exist of severalls, you lucky so and so 

EDIT: Taking a closer look are you sure thats severalls water tower? There are severall differences, like the stairs on the side, they dont exist on the tower, its very similar but theres also a few differences.


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice one, its cool seeing stuff like this. 



urbtography said:


> EDIT: Taking a closer look are you sure thats severalls water tower? There are severall differences, like the stairs on the side, they dont exist on the tower, its very similar but theres also a few differences.



I think the dead giveaway is the large text saying "essex second county asylum, colchester" 
Its the architect's intended design, hence the final design may have differed slightly. Also buildings do tend to have alterations made to them over the years.


----------



## urbtography (Mar 5, 2009)

Hehe i didnt realise Severalls was called that


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2009)

That's a fabulous find, Lb.  You know what I'm like about hospitals/asylums...  ...but architect's drawings, that's another matter! So cool!


----------



## Winchester (Mar 5, 2009)

Stunner


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome find, not only as I'm an Architectural Technician, but also 'cause I love that tower!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies peeps -pleased it's of interest to ya


----------

